# HIS X850XT    very strange problem



## derhien (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi

First of all, I have the following system:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
ASUS A8N SLI-Deluxe
GEIL Ultra Dual Cannel DDR Kit 3200 (400 Mhz)
HIS X850XT

When I got the system, I had about 300 - 330 FPS in the ATI Tool
ATI Tool wasn't able to overclock the card at this moment, so I used another tool to overclock it (can't remember which).
The result: 200 FPS in ATI Tool (!)   
After a reboot, I had 300 FPS again.

Some days later, I started my system and ATI Tool and: 400 FPS   

Today, I noticed, that the ATI Tool (0.24) is now able to overclock my Card.
So I did it.

And again: 230 - 260 FPS, even after a reboot!

And a few days ago, I overclocked my card with Powerstrip. I think, Powerstrip is unpractically, but it worked. And, of course, overclocking with HIS Iturbo works too.

So, if anyone has an idea, why theese strange FPS variations happen and which is the "correct" FPS count, please answer.

Thanks!

PS: Sorry for my bad english, I'm german.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 21, 2005)

ich machs in deutsch 
sag doch mal treiber Versionen an
und versuch mal nach dem ocen einen benchmark laufen zu lassen ati tool hat manchmal fps drops mit neuen versionen 
aquamark 3 oder 3d mark 03 oder so k?


----------



## derhien (Jun 21, 2005)

Treiberversion: 5.5
3DMArk03: 12.078
Overclocked: 12.957
Man bedenke aber, dass ich seit dem letzten Übertaktungsversuch nie mehr als 230 (statt 400) FPS im ATI Tool habe.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 21, 2005)

hm mal agp voltage angucken im bios sollte auf 1.6 stehen


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2005)

himm odd my X800XT(newly found its way to PE) beats yours at stock......and not to far behind your OC score


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> hm mal agp voltage angucken im bios sollte auf 1.6 stehen



I agree it was the key to making my X800XT stable at PE


----------



## Millennium (Jun 22, 2005)

would someone kindly translate please?


----------



## derhien (Jun 22, 2005)

Auf die Geschichte mit AGP Voltage kann ich nur eins Antworten: PCI-E   

Wegen der X800XT: Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass meine Graka nicht so schnell läuft, wie sie sollte.

                            I, too, have the feeling, that my card is not as fast as it should.


----------

